# Whole-Home Error Message - Help



## belarocks (Sep 11, 2006)

I get the following error message when I try to play recordings from networked programs - "Playback failed. No audio/video data packets received from Server"- any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Check on the server that has the recording and see if it's able to play there OK, if not try a reboot.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

If a reboot doesn't help there are a couple options to fix it.

Assuming the PI is inline with the HR that is acting as a server, move the PI to any other line. Note that you will need to swap the ports on your splitter(s) so that power still reaches the LNB.

-OR- change the setup to match the picture below:


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

RobertE said:


> If a reboot doesn't help there are a couple options to fix it.
> 
> Assuming the PI is inline with the HR that is acting as a server, move the PI to any other line. Note that you will need to swap the ports on your splitter(s) so that power still reaches the LNB.
> 
> -OR- change the setup to match the picture below:


Robert,

Is there a technical bulletin released for this issue or are you suggesting this out of experience?

I just removed the same pictured setup (left photo) from a HR24-500 last week that had a lot of odd and bad behavior. When f/w 0x040D was installed, all the problems started plaguing the HR24-500 that was connected to signal side of PI. The other HR24-500 was not impacted by all the oddities the f/w upgrade seemed to be causing. The bad behavior was resolved immediately after isolating the PI from DECA cloud using a BSF (moved the PI's new coax back to the power pass-through on splitter).

Despite the previous setup w/PI in the DECA cloud and signal side feeding the HR24-500 having issues, I did not have any issues with MRV or UPL. I was only having increased lock-ups and non-sense buggy f/w suspicions.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

armchair said:


> Robert,
> 
> Is there a technical bulletin released for this issue or are you suggesting this out of experience?


This is from a recent tech bulletin. From what I can see, for whatever reason, something with some PI's cause funky things to happen when they are inline near a HR2x. Why? I dunno.


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

RobertE said:


> This is from a recent tech bulletin. From what I can see, for whatever reason, something with some PI's cause funky things to happen when they are inline near a HR2x. Why? I dunno.


Thanks Robert, funky sums it up enough for me.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

RobertE said:


> This is from a recent tech bulletin. From what I can see, for whatever reason, something with some PI's cause funky things to happen when they are inline near a HR2x. Why? I dunno.


Since it has a DC block [a cap] it might cause some strange impedance problem, kind of like the SWM8 and the 15' minimum distance for the PI. :shrug:


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

RobertE said:


> This is from a recent tech bulletin. From what I can see, for whatever reason, something with some PI's cause funky things to happen when they are inline near a HR2x. Why? I dunno.


Robert, is this why they came out with a newer version of the PI? This is the one I got with my upgrade.

*why can't you post the same pictures in different threads?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

TheRatPatrol said:


> why can't you post the same pictures in different threads?


You don't need to when you can use img & /img in [ ] to do this:


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Since it has a DC block [a cap] it might cause some strange impedance problem, kind of like the SWM8 and the 15' minimum distance for the PI. :shrug:


Thats my thinking as well. Guessing something gets screwed up when the PI is too close to the HRs.

In my personal setup, it goes LNB->PI->Spliter(s), so everything hits the PI at some point and no issues.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Robert, is this why they came out with a newer version of the PI? This is the one I got with my upgrade.
> 
> *why can't you post the same pictures in different threads?


Possibly. D* seems to like to make changes to stuff just for the hell of it at times. Or so it sure seems that way. :lol:


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

belarocks said:


> I get the following error message when I try to play recordings from networked programs - "Playback failed. No audio/video data packets received from Server"- any help would be greatly appreciated


I only get this when I attempt to play SD over MRV, HD works fine, go figure?:nono2:


----------



## bkc98 (Sep 21, 2010)

texasmoose said:


> I only get this when I attempt to play SD over MRV, HD works fine, go figure?:nono2:


Same here.....WTF.

Is this a "feature"?


----------

